# Fotos de gabinetes caseros



## naldonahuel (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola Muchachos! la idea es subir fotos de los gabinetes que hemos armado para nuestros proyectos ...

Espero que les guste la idea.

Un abrazo


----------



## Cacho (Jun 14, 2009)

Cambié tu tema de sección. La verdad no es fácil escontrar una donde cuadre bien, pero creo que esta es más adecuada.

Y de paso esdité el título. _Ca*s*eros_ viene de _ca*s*a_, escrito como estaba originalmente, _ca*c*eros_ con _c_, vendría de... 
Bueno, digamos que no serían muy lindos los gabinetes   

Saludos


----------



## rash (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola, va una foto de lo último que me traigo entre manos, está realizado con tubo rectangular metálico y chapa de 1,5 mm de espesor... ahora toca currar un poquito con toda la electrónica del interior...

...saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

wow!

me suena a mixer potenciado, puede ser?

que bien rash, tu con esos montajes tan prolijos,

te felicito!


----------



## naldonahuel (Jul 19, 2009)

Muy bueno che! que calidad!


----------



## diego nielsen (Ene 30, 2010)

estoy armando un proyecto de gabinete casero casero, la idea es hacerlo lo mas fuerte y bonito posible.  para los laterales elegi un tubo rectangular de 8 por 4 cm, el cual corte en dos de forma que quedaron 2 U , para los 4 marcos use caño de 2 por 1 cm . la practicidad de este gabinete es el maquinado de el frente, la tapa posterior y el fondo, puesto que son chapas lisas sin ningun plegado, y van atornilladas en el chasis, es totalmente desarmable. yo lo solde con autogena, pero se puede hacer atornillado clavando 8 taquitos de madera dentro de los caños de 2 por 1 asi se ponen los laterales con tornillos.


----------



## PEBE (Feb 10, 2010)

yo siempre hago mis gabinetes de madera
no se ven muy modernos pero se defienden
les pasare una foto luego


----------



## diego nielsen (Feb 10, 2010)

de diez !!!  yo en lo personal siempre prefiero de chapa porque lo pongo a masa y hasta a veces a tierra, asi mermen mucho los ruidos e interferencias...


----------

